# Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!



## MArvin123 (10. März 2011)

Hay Leute, 

ich wollte mir evtl. einen E-Motor kaufen! 

Meine frage ist nur: Wenn ich mir einen Elektro-Motor zulege, benötige ich ja auch noch eine Batterie/Akku! Das Akku/ Batterie kostet ja nochmal fast genauso viel wie der E-Motor! Oder liege ich da Flasch? 

Eine andere Frage: Wie lange hält denn dann so eine Batterie/Akku? Hat irgendjmd. erfahrung damit wie lange seine Batterie/Akku hält? Ich denk mal am Sinnvollsten ist es eh sich ein Akku zu kaufen da eine neue Batterie ja jedesmal sehr teuer ist?! 

Vllt. könnt ihr mir ja eure Erfahrungen mit einem E-Motor schildern?! 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Marvin


----------



## antonio (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

wie lange deine batterie hält, hängt davon ab wie groß (ah) sie ist und welche leistung dein motor hat.
das kannst du dir dann ausrechnen.
von dem errechneten theoretischen wert kannst du getrost ein drittel abziehen und du hast nen praxiswert wie lange die batterie hält.

antonio


----------



## MArvin123 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



antonio schrieb:


> wie lange deine batterie hält, hängt davon ab wie groß (ah) sie ist und welche leistung dein motor hat.
> das kannst du dir dann ausrechnen.
> von dem errechneten theoretischen wert kannst du getrost ein drittel abziehen und du hast nen praxiswert wie lange die batterie hält.
> 
> antonio



Ja das weiß ich! 

Aber bei einem Motor bei eBay steht z.B. "mit einer 80 Ampere Batterie sind ca. 3-4 Std. Betrieb bei Normalfahrt möglich!" (http://cgi.ebay.de/BOOT-ELEKTROMOTOR-AUSSENBORDER-AUSSENBORDMOTOR-MOTOR-/400200830759?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item5d2dd40f27)

3-4 Std.! Das ist doch garnichts oder?
Nach 2 Wochen schleppen ist die Batterie leer oder? Und nicht zu vergessen die Batterie kostet bestimmt schon 80 €! Deswegen wollte ich eure Erfahrungen wie ihr mit eurer Batterie/Akku aus kommt?! 

Ich seh gerade Ampere ist ja die Stormstärke und Ah ist die Kapazität der Batterie?!
Was meinen die denn dann in der eBay Beschreibung? xD

Gruß Marvin


----------



## antonio (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

willst du zwei wochen mit einer akkuladung auskommen?
da bräuchtest du so nen großen akku, daß dein boot untergeht.
da steht, daß er ca 600 w hat. das macht dann 50 a strom bei vollast.
da reicht ne 80 ah batterie max ne stunde bei vollast.

antonio


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Was ist mit Wind Strömung.....muss berechnet werden.

Ich habe ne Exide Gel 140AH kostet um die 400€,hält bei einem Minn Kota 55 ungefähr 2 Std.bei Ententeich,bei Wind Wellen.....schon nach ner Std.platt.

Hinzu kommt du darfst die nie dauerhaft tiefenentladen sonst haste mal ne Batterie gehabt,30% sollten immer drin bleiben.

Dann brauchst du nen Spezi Ladegerät für Gel Batterien mit spez.Ladekennline für Gel oder AGM Akkus,die werden mit 14,8 Volt geladen und dann runtergeregelt.

Mit ner normalen Batterie Auto....kommst du nicht weit da es Akkus sind die nicht auf Dauerleistung ausgelegt sind,du brauchst also ne Gel oder AGM,nur die halten am längsten.

In der regel kannst du sagen ne 100 AH Gel hält ca.2 Std bei Ententeich und 40-46er Minn Kota,genau ausrechnen kannst du aber vergessen,man kan nur grob schätzen da viele faktoren mit spielen. 

lg|wavey:


----------



## MArvin123 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Hast du selber einen E-Motor? 
Ich mein wie ist das beim Schleppen? Man schleppt ja nicht auf Volllast oder? Wie lange hält er bei Normalen 4 Km/h schleppen?


----------



## antonio (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



MArvin123 schrieb:


> Hast du selber einen E-Motor?
> Ich mein wie ist das beim Schleppen? Man schleppt ja nicht auf Volllast oder? Wie lange hält er bei Normalen 4 Km/h schleppen?



laß dir die technischen daten zukommen und dann siehst du wieviel a er in welche stufe zieht.

antonio


----------



## NickAdams (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

E-Motoren sind nicht für den Dauereinsatz bei einer mehrtägigen Angelsession gedacht. Deshalb siehst du viele Boote, die sowohl  Benzin- als auch E-Motor am Heckspiegel haben. Den Benziner nimmst du, wenn du Strecke machen willst, den E-Motor für die Feinarbeit. Das Laden der Akkus ist immer ein Problem, besonders wenn man zeltet und keinen Stromanschluss zur Verfügung steht. Sehr praktisch ist deshalb ein Benziner mit Lichtmaschine, dann wird dein Akku regelmäßig während der Fahrt geladen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

denke 3-4 Std Dauerbetrieb ist doch schon mal gar nicht schlecht 
bei 2 Wochen liegst du glaub ich "etwas" daneben ...
wo willst du denn schleppen ?
vieleicht wäre so ein 2,5 PS AB ne bessere alternative ...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



antonio schrieb:


> willst du zwei wochen mit einer akkuladung auskommen?
> *da bräuchtest du so nen großen akku, daß dein boot untergeht*.
> da steht, daß er ca 600 w hat. das macht dann 50 a strom bei vollast.
> da reicht ne 80 ah batterie max ne stunde bei vollast.
> ...



gröhl!!!! :q


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



NickAdams schrieb:


> E-Motoren sind nicht für den Dauereinsatz bei einer mehrtägigen Angelsession gedacht. Deshalb siehst du viele Boote, die sowohl Benzin- als auch E-Motor am Heckspiegel haben. Den Benziner nimmst du, wenn du Strecke machen willst, den E-Motor für die Feinarbeit. Das Laden der Akkus ist immer ein Problem, besonders wenn man zeltet und keinen Stromanschluss zur Verfügung steht. Sehr praktisch ist deshalb ein Benziner mit Lichtmaschine, dann wird dein Akku regelmäßig während der Fahrt geladen.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick


 

Also dann dürften ja Elektrobootsverleiher nur minus fahren.Minn Kota Müller Meier.......könnten alle dicht machen und alle die nur E-Motor fahren dürfen müsten dauernd neue kaufen da die ja nix aushalten.


Ich beangel zb. ein Gewässer da ist nur E-Motor erlaubt,und auch wenn ich täglich rausfahre 4 Wochen lang jeden tag 8Std.leidet nicht mein Minn Kota 55er sondern nur der Akku.

Das mit Benziner und E-Motor hat glaubig nen anderen grund,man ist schneller von A nach B,der E-Motor ist reserve für Notfälle,und für feinarbeiten.Aber nicht aus dem grund das er das nicht ab könnte.

Zu sagen die heutigen E-Motoren sind nicht für Dauereinsatz zu gebrauchen ist sehr sehr weit hergehohlt.Mein 55er fährt mich schon seit gut 10 Jahren hin und her und das zum teil im Dauereinsatz.

lg|wavey:


----------



## antonio (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

richtig, vorteil vom benziner ist eben, das einfachere nachtanken mehr aber auch nicht.

antonio


----------



## inselkandidat (10. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Moinmoin,

es kommt ganz darauf an was du mit dem Motor vorhast. Wenn du wirlich den ganzen Tag schleppen willst sind E-Motoren ungeeignet, da der Akku die Laufleistung doch arg begrenzt. Es kommt auch auf die Gewässergröße,Wind,Strömung usw. an.
Ich nutze einen Rhino R-VX 54 an einem 3,6 m Schlauchboot an Seen bis max 2,5 km Ausdehnung. 
Um von Spot zu Spot zu tingeln, hat bis jetzt eine Standard 70Ah Autobatterie immer für einen Angeltag gereicht...
Gelbatterien sind auf kleineren Seen also nicht zwingend nötig,vorausgesetzt man will/darf :cnicht schleppen...


----------



## MArvin123 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> es kommt ganz darauf an was du mit dem Motor vorhast. Wenn du wirlich den ganzen Tag schleppen willst sind E-Motoren ungeeignet, da der Akku die Laufleistung doch arg begrenzt. Es kommt auch auf die Gewässergröße,Wind,Strömung usw. an.
> Ich nutze einen Rhino R-VX 54 an einem 3,6 m Schlauchboot an Seen bis max 2,5 km Ausdehnung.
> ...



Darfst du an deinem Gewässer nicht schleppen oder was?

Du hasst gesagt du nutz eine Autobatterie?! Kann man die wieder aufladen? 
Wie läd man eig. so ne Batterie auf? 


Meinst du wenn man viel schleppen möchte reicht Rudern auch ohne E-Motor?


----------



## ThorstenBee (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Eine "normale" Autobatterie,sogenannte Blei-Säurebatterie,ist für einen Elektromotor nicht geeignet,weil die ausgelegt sind für kurze hohe Strombelastung beim Start und zur Pufferung der Belastung durch elektrische Verbraucher im AUTO! Diese Batterien sind nicht Zyklenfest,das heist dauerndes Entladen und Wiederaufladen (mit StandartLadegerät) schädigt die Batterie,die Lebensdauer sinkt extrem schnell.
An vielen Seen sind diese Batterien auch verboten,weil nicht auslaufsicher (SÄURE).
BleiGel- oder AGM-Batterien sind Auslaufsicher und Zyklenfester,aber deutlich teurer,wobei Gelbatterien auch noch spezielle Ladegeräte benötigen,in der einfachsten Form IU-Lader mit geregelter Ladeschlussspannung.
Die Laufzeit des Motors hängt naturlich vom Bootsgewicht,Wetter,Geschwindigkeit etc ab.
Gehen wir mal von geringer Geschwindigkeit beim Schleppen aus,benötigt man bei einen GFK-Boot von ca 4m Länge ca 150-250W Motorleistung,niedrige Fahrstufe, also Umgerechnet bei 12V ca18A bei 200W,das heisst mit einer Batterie von 80Ah könnte man theoretisch ca 4 Stunden fahren (80Ampere/Stunde geteilt durch 18 A =4,4Stunden).
Aber wenn die Batterie entladen wird,sinkt die Spannung und kann bei ca 30% Ladung den Strom nicht mehr liefern und bricht ein.Somit ist die effektiv nutzbare Fahrzeit Maximal 3 Stunden,bei Entladung unter 20% der Batterie kann es dann zur Tiefentladung kommen,was die Batterie schädigt und zum Totalausfall führen kann.


----------



## antonio (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



ThorstenBee schrieb:


> Eine "normale" Autobatterie,sogenannte Blei-Säurebatterie,ist für einen Elektromotor nicht geeignet,weil die ausgelegt sind für kurze hohe Strombelastung beim Start und zur Pufferung der Belastung durch elektrische Verbraucher im AUTO! Diese Batterien sind nicht Zyklenfest,das heist dauerndes Entladen und Wiederaufladen (mit StandartLadegerät) schädigt die Batterie,die Lebensdauer sinkt extrem schnell.
> An vielen Seen sind diese Batterien auch verboten,weil nicht auslaufsicher (SÄURE).
> BleiGel- oder AGM-Batterien sind Auslaufsicher und Zyklenfester,aber deutlich teurer,wobei Gelbatterien auch noch spezielle Ladegeräte benötigen,in der einfachsten Form IU-Lader mit geregelter Ladeschlussspannung.
> Die Laufzeit des Motors hängt naturlich vom Bootsgewicht,Wetter,Geschwindigkeit etc ab.
> ...



die laufzeit hängt lediglich von der stromaufnahme(fahrstufe) des motors und der kapazität der batterie ab.
wind und wetter und dergleichen sind wurscht.
wenn der motor mal angenommen in einer fahrstufe 20 a zieht, dann zieht er eben diese amperezahl egal wie schwer das boot ist oder welche wetterverhältnisse herrrschen.
das einzige was sich ändert ist die geschwindigkeit.

antonio


----------



## Enormm (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Sorry antonio aber ThorstenBee hat völlig Recht ! :g


----------



## antonio (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

hat er nicht, weil die amperezahl nicht steigt in ein und derselben fahrstufe.
es sinkt nur die geschwindigkeit bei mehrgewicht oder wind usw.
wenn mann natürlich auf eine höhere fahrstufe hochschaltet um den geschwindigkeitsverlust auszugleichen sinkt die fahrzeit, das ist richtig, dann zieht der motor aber mehr ampere.
niedrige temperaturen sind ein faktor, der einfluß hat, da die batterie dann ne niedrigere kapazität hat.

antonio


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



antonio schrieb:


> hat er nicht, weil die amperezahl nicht steigt in ein und derselben fahrstufe.
> es sinkt nur die geschwindigkeit bei mehrgewicht oder wind usw.
> wenn mann natürlich auf eine höhere fahrstufe hochschaltet um den geschwindigkeitsverlust auszugleichen sinkt die fahrzeit, das ist richtig, dann zieht der motor aber mehr ampere.
> niedrige temperaturen sind ein faktor, der einfluß hat, da die batterie dann ne niedrigere kapazität hat.
> ...



genau....#6
so habe ich es auch gelernt....


----------



## ThorstenBee (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Ich bin von konstanter Schleppgeschwindigkeit ausgegangen und dann muss man gelegentlich eine Fahrstufe höher stellen wenn der Wind bläst,Boot voll etc.
Aber so genau kann man die Fahrzeiten eh nicht vorhersagen,hängt wie oben schon in verschiedenen Posts gesagt von vielen Faktoren ab.Die Berechnungen beinhalten schon einen Teil Schätzung,da die auf den Batterien angegebenen Werte auch eine hohe Serienstreuung haben,die Kapazitäten können durchaus 15% nach oben oder unten abweichen.


----------



## Enormm (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Ich weiß nicht wo das Steht .........und ich gebe dir da ja auch Recht .Aber Fakt ist das Äußere Einflüsse deinen E-motor verbrauch steigern , wenn du gegen den Wind nicht mehr ankommst schaltest du ein Gang hoch  


> hat er nicht, weil die amperezahl nicht steigt in ein und derselben fahrstufe.
> es sinkt nur die geschwindigkeit bei mehrgewicht oder wind usw.
> wenn mann natürlich auf eine höhere fahrstufe hochschaltet um den geschwindigkeitsverlust auszugleichen sinkt die fahrzeit, das ist richtig, dann zieht der motor aber mehr ampere.
> niedrige temperaturen sind ein faktor, der einfluß hat, da die batterie dann ne niedrigere kapazität hat.


----------



## MArvin123 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



gründler schrieb:


> Also dann dürften ja Elektrobootsverleiher nur minus fahren.Minn Kota Müller Meier.......könnten alle dicht machen und alle die nur E-Motor fahren dürfen müsten dauernd neue kaufen da die ja nix aushalten.
> 
> 
> Ich beangel zb. ein Gewässer da ist nur E-Motor erlaubt,und auch wenn ich täglich rausfahre 4 Wochen lang jeden tag 8Std.leidet nicht mein Minn Kota 55er sondern nur der Akku.
> ...




wie ist das bei dir? Hasst du einen hohen Akku verbrauch? Also wie oft wechselst du den Akku? Schleppst du mit dem teil auch? 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## gründler (12. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Ich wechsel die Akkus nicht ich lade sie mit nen Sterling Lader wieder auf.Weil für Gel Akkus braucht man spezi.Ladegeräte mit 14,8Volt und spezi.Ladekennlinie.

Ein 140Ah Gel Akku hält bei Ententeich beim 55er Minn Kota ca.2Std. bei Schaltstufe 5.

Aber da hier Bootslänge Gewicht Lack vom Boot Querschnitt vom Boot Wind Wellen Strömung....... eine rolle spielen,*Kann* man es nicht 100% ausrechnen.

Also fahre ich immer 2-3 Gel Akkus spazieren,geht meine Anzeige im 11,0Volt bereich,nehm ich meine Klemmen und klemme sie um auf'n nächsten Akku.

Danach werden sie wieder geladen am Steg.

lg


----------



## MArvin123 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich wechsel die Akkus nicht ich lade sie mit nen Sterling Lader wieder auf.Weil für Gel Akkus braucht man spezi.Ladegeräte mit 14,8Volt und spezi.Ladekennlinie.
> 
> Ein 140Ah Gel Akku hält bei Ententeich beim 55er Minn Kota ca.2Std. bei Schaltstufe 5.
> 
> ...



okay 2-3 Gel Akkus wie viel hasst du dafür bezahlt? Oder kannst du mir irgend einen online shop empfehlen wo ich die kaufen kann?! 


Hab auch gehört man soll die nicht ganz leer fahren weil das Akku sonst schrott gehen kann?!

Danke übrigens für dein Antwort  

Gruß Marvin


----------



## gründler (13. März 2011)

*AW: Elektro-Motor Batterie/Akku verbrauch?!*

Meine große Exide kostet um die 400€

Die anderen hab ich aus'n Solarbereich Sonnenschein zb.

Einfach mal Gel Akku oder AGM bei googel eingeben,AGM's sind billiger wie Gel,sind aber auch Antriebs Akkus für Dauereinsatz.

Auch bei 1-2-3 meins stehen genug drin,vom Panzer die gehn auch wenn du kontakt zum Bund hast.

Nur Autobatterien kannste vergessen. 

|wavey:


----------

